

In my way,Im sharing back to community,but i need help - what d'ya think? - xtrycatchx
http://www.adobocode.com/spread

======
xtrycatchx
i do have this little site where i sort of share my small knowledge on
Java/JEE stuffs. this is my small way of giving back to the community what i
learned from it. however, people don't know it yet, so i made a "begging" page
and maybe it can help preach the word. what do you guys think about my move?

~~~
Tyr42
It's hard to take your seriously when you don't bother to capitalize your
sentences. Not a good first impression.

~~~
xtrycatchx
I apologize for that..

------
xtrycatchx
I basically just want to preach and share something to people who has interest
in something like me.

